

Dr. Alan Kay on the Meaning of "Object-Oriented Programming" - redDragon
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/doc_kay_oop_en

======
splinterofchaos
What a wonderful piece of programming history! This deserves more up-votes.
How many programmers are alive today who can speak about their experiences in
computer science in the 60's?

